# Would you buy a GOLD NIB ?



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

I am researching the possibility of having 14K gold nibs manufactured for use in the Statesmen/Gentlemen size and the Statesmen Jr/Baron size.
I have no idea as to the cost yet. But assuming a benchmark price of $50.00 for a gold nib that you could screw in place instead of the steel nib. Would you be interested in the following.


----------



## btboone (Mar 1, 2005)

Anthony,
I've never built a Statesman, Jr, or Baron, but I'd commit to a few.  I assume that the nib has some sort of standard thread like M10 x 1 or M10 x .75.


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 1, 2005)

That is a good question, Bruce.  Being able to put the nib in a non-kit pen would be a plus.  This implies being able to cut the threads in the barrel.  A tap would be a necessity, and it needs to be available somewhere, not a custom made and very expensive tap.  

Anthony, do you know what the threads are for the Statesman and Baron?  Thanks!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

Bruce, Although still in the preliminary stage, and they have not recieved my samples yet. I am assumiing, they are making the nib,feeder system and the housing. I would still have to make the housing for this to slip into with threads so it can be screwed into place as a replacement part.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

No I do not Fred. I am sending them two kits, one of each style, so they know exactly what we are dealing with.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 1, 2005)

Anthony, would the same nib fit other types such as the Gents Jr or Gents full size?  These sizes are more universal for other kits as well.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

Bill, the Statesmen, and Gentleman take the same nib,  the Statesmen Jr, Gent Jr, & Baron are interchangable.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

Another thought I had, was making the housing that holds the nib & feeder out of black ebonite or resin. This way it would be more universal for whatever finish you choose for a kit. It would blend with , platinum, gold, black ti & sterling finishes.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2005)

Anthony, the poll only gives you one option. I would be willing to buy some for both the Statesman and the Jr. Statesman.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary, that would be #4


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />Gary, that would be #4



Duh...when all else fails, read the directions. Thanks![:I]


----------



## KKingery (Mar 1, 2005)

Hard for me to commit since I have'nt made any of the above kits yet, but - since I start a new job tomorrow, there may finally be a little extra money in the kitty for something like this!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anthony,
It would almost be worth it to move to Arizona just to get to know you personally!  You have incredible energy.  You da man!


----------



## Travlr7 (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm afraid that I wouldn't put out that kind of money unless a customer committed to the pen and made a down payment to cover all material cost.

Bruce


----------



## dozuki (Mar 25, 2005)

i have just started making pens.  where do you find the genlemens pen.  On the other hand I have been using fountain pens for years and i would commit to one or two for future projects


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dozuki_
> <br />i have just started making pens.  where do you find the genlemens pen.  On the other hand I have been using fountain pens for years and i would commit to one or two for future projects



Paul,

CUSA carries the Gentleman and Jr Gent pens  woodturnerscatalog.com


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 25, 2005)

Dozuki, this is just my 2 cents, but instead of the Jr Gent I would look at the Baron sold by www.arizonasilhouette.com, first of all they seem to have solved the thread problems that the Jr Gent still has (did 2 today that had bad threads out of my stock of 9) and they have a better selection of platings.. if you are looking for a real class plating check out the sterling silver Barons... really really nice... 
As for the Gentleman, CSU is the only one who makes it...


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2005)

It bewilders me why CSUSA won't fix this thread problem with the Jr. Gents. I too continue to encounter the problem with the kit.  And, it's a problem that I've seen discussed here and on the penturners Yahoo Group for months. Maybe Niles will enlighten us.



> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />Dozuki, this is just my 2 cents, but instead of the Jr Gent I would look at the Baron sold by www.arizonasilhouette.com, first of all they seem to have solved the thread problems that the Jr Gent still has (did 2 today that had bad threads out of my stock of 9) and they have a better selection of platings.. if you are looking for a real class plating check out the sterling silver Barons... really really nice...
> As for the Gentleman, CSU is the only one who makes it...


----------



## woodpens (Mar 25, 2005)

I would commit to at least 5 for the Juniors/Baron. I'd love to see this offering.


----------

